# [HOWTO] Unbrick a bootloader bricked Stellar



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

This is taken from other guides around the interwebs and actually should work on any qcom (samsungs for sure) 8960+

It allows you to boot the bootloader off an external sdcard in order to get to download mode and recover the system using odin/heimdall

This actually works for at least all of the following devices:

- stellar (jaspervzw)
- galaxy s3 (d2)
- galaxy s4 (jf)
- note3 (h)

Prerequisites:

- a linux operating system and basic knowledge of the command line
(may work with windows, if you use win32diskimager, but i havent tried)
- a microSD card that is at least 8gb (the size of the internal storage of the the stellar (aka jaspervzw))
- this zip: https://www.mediafire.com/?qawveoscuz811ay
fyi: mentioned above, this process works on other devices, however, you must have an 'unbrick' image for your particular device, this one will only work for the stellar
- a hardbricked galaxy stellar

Un-destructions:

1. unzip the zip (derr)
2. insert microsd into computer, using some sort of sdcard adapter
3. determine the block device name of your sdcard (something like /dev/sdb)
^^^^ DO NOT GET THIS WRONG OR YOU COULD DESTROY YOUR LINUX INSTALL
4. dd the img file to the block device of your sdcard:
dd if=/path/to/stellar-unbrick.img of=/dev/sd[x] (replace /dev/sd[x] with your block device, /dev/sdb in the example above)
5. insert card into galaxy stellar
6. power on the device while holding the volume down button
7. flash a stock odin tar (not covered here)

Enjoy!


----------



## jpduarteunlock (Jun 14, 2014)

hello, the link of the image is broken


----------



## jpduarteunlock (Jun 14, 2014)

please let me have the link because i killed my stellar


----------



## sermojo (Jun 23, 2014)

Please help. Tried to download zip file but it says web page not available. Also looked at your goo.im site, file not located there. Would really like to unbrick my Stellar. Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

link updated, sorry guys


----------

